# Полезна ли йога, калланетика для спины



## AngelAlena (29 Май 2010)

Здравствуйте. Можно ли будет заняться йогой или калланетикой при сколиозе, остеохондрозе и протузии?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (31 Май 2010)

Можно, но после лечения, когда исчезнет боль и восстановится работа позвоночника.


----------

